# Post what you are currently listening to!



## TwoTrees (Apr 16, 2011)

(Sorry if there is a similar thread which has only recently died)

Well from looking around these forums I was suprised I couldn't find one of these threads.  So post what you're listening to whilst cubing! (or not cubing)

*Bon Iver - Skinny Love*

(hopefully this thread doesn't completely fail)


----------



## DeathCuberK (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfniCzR8zyw&feature=related

I was just going around looking at dubstep, and this came on.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 16, 2011)

Akon


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Taylor Swift



lohëñåsë


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2011)

This:




And various songs by Relient K:
ie:


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ening-to-right-now&highlight=you're+listening

Honestly, it's quite clear you didn't even try searching for a similar thread. Heck, searching "what you're listening to" found another thread exactly like the link I posted. 

Next time, please search for a thread so you don't have to make a new one. After all, bumping an old thread for a good reason is better than creating a completely new one altogether.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2011)

*Black Flag -Rise Above*






Playing the Damaged album


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes. I am a metal-head cuber. Problem?


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2011)

^lolcrabcore


A day to remember is a lot better than The devil wears prada, IMO.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Yes. I am a metal-head cuber. Problem?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

Logan said:


> ^lolcrabcore
> 
> 
> A day to remember is a lot better than The devil wears prada, IMO.


 
I've never really been very fond of A Day to To Remember. I guess we're different that way.
Also, I prefer Becoming the Archetype to The Devil Wears Prada. I was just listening to TDWP at the time...


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 17, 2011)

Logan said:


> A day to remember is a lot better than The devil wears prada, IMO.


 
Truth. Ever since I heard All I Want I've been a fan lol
Right now I'm listening to a playlist of Avenged Sevenfold, All That Remains, and Atreyu while I'm re-stickering all my cubes.
Currently:


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 17, 2011)

*ACDC for the WIN!!!!!*


----------



## caseyd (Apr 17, 2011)

Rise against all the way


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 17, 2011)

*Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up ftw*

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say good bye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUidEDWDlcA

LOL
NERDS ROCK!


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 17, 2011)

Monks praying.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hadouken! - Mic Check


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 17, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Monks praying.


 Hurr


satellitedanny said:


> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say good bye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.


 
Cannot get Rick Roll'd if you like the song.

Listening to my air conditioner


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

Nerds Rock!


LOL song........


----------



## Kian (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep gotta love that ska punk.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 17, 2011)

Listening to Slater, Michelle, and Sylvie talking about SickXTB.


----------



## teller (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy to see one of these threads posted every once in a while...always learn about some new artists.


----------

